# How to install over an older system but keep disk partitions?



## GeorgeK (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello, I have an old FreeBSD system (running 9.3-RELEASE) that I would like to update to the latest 12.0. Trying a "live USB" it seems that the new system would work OK. In the current installation I have a specific partitioning scheme on the boot disk (SSD) and several HDDs configured for ZFS. I would like to keep this partitioning scheme and of course still be able to use the data in ZFS. 

What is the process to make *a clean install* (rather than step-by-step upgrade) of a new system while preserving the old disks? 
- Will it work to backup and then restore in the new (clean) system? Which files? This especially applies for not loosing the ZFS! 
- Alternatively will it work to go ahead with the installation process on the boot disk but I don't touch the HDDs (ZFS)? how do I regain access to it (how do I make it part of the system again)?

Many thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2019)

GeorgeK said:


> Alternatively will it work to go ahead with the installation process on the boot disk but I don't touch the HDDs (ZFS)? how do I regain access to it (how do I make it part of the system again)?


Handbook: 19.3.10. Importing and Exporting Pools


----------

